# Embroidery Prices needed



## Ira (Jul 12, 2006)

Greetings,



I am currently putting together a price list for Our graphic design shop and we are having a time putting together a price list for embroidery. If anyone knows of any information to assist us it would be greatly appreciated. 



thanks 
Ira


----------



## htt117 (Aug 31, 2006)

This is not a simple questin to answer. Most embroidery shops have pricing that reflects the number of stitches involved in the design. Sizer is not a good enough indicators. I have left schest size logos (roughly 4 inch wide by 2 inch high) logos that range from 2,500 to 15,000 stitches. The price ultimately depends on how long the design will be on the machine and how many pieces will be done, if a multihead machine is in use.

A very rough rule of thumb is:

$2.00/1000 stitches for single embroidery of a design less than 5,000 stitches. There is usually a minimum of $8 to $10 dollars no matter how small the design.

$1.25/1000 stitches for a single embroidery of a design over 50,000 stitches (some jacket backs)

For larger quantities, the cost per 1,000 stitches goes down. You will generally be at or below $0.50/1,000 for quantities over 144 and moderate stitch counts.

Digitizing is a separate fee.

We have a table that we use with our commercial customers. One axis is stitch count the other is quantity. The table is filled with cost per design embroidered. It is easy to read a final embroidery cost from this type of table. Whoever will be doing your embroidery should be able to give you a table for your area.

Jim


----------



## DOGGTODD (Nov 29, 2007)

great info.. I 2 am getting together a price list .This is my baby and trying to give the respect it needs to be successful. I have already learned so much about what to do and not to do by just this site alone. keep up the great post.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

I use a single head machine and charge min. $5.00 and the get up to 5,000 stitches and $1 per thousand after that. For more the 6 pcs I give 5% discount and as quanity go up give a bigger discount.


----------



## htt117 (Aug 31, 2006)

selzler said:


> For more the 6 pcs I give 5% discount and as quanity go up give a bigger discount.


Our spreadsheet basicaaly does the same thing We set it up as a spreadsheet price sheet because we weren't fast enough (or smart enough) to calculate the discounts when we are busy.Whichever way you chose to price, you won't always know the exact stitch count when you give people a price. Experience helps, but in general you have to base price on an estimated stitch count. Most of our left chest logos fall in the 5000 to 7000 stitch range, so we use this as a starting point.We also consider the level of service the customer needs. Our standard pricing is based on either 3 day or 7 day turn around depending on order size. (24 pieces or more we go to 7 day.) for 1 day turn around we charge a 25 to 50% premium rush fee. Most customers who ask for rush service decide to pay the standard fee and accept 3 day service, but some need the fast turn around and pay for it. Premium service should command premium prices, especially if no one else in the area provides it. Try calling your competitors to see if they provide a next day rush service, odds aee they don't.Jim


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

im just starting to look at machines, i have been out sourcing all my work. what would you guys charge for a flexfit hat with about 5000-7000 stitches one color 24 pieces. i have been charging around $12 to my customer, i dont make to much money since im just a middle man. does this price seem fair.


----------



## htt117 (Aug 31, 2006)

caps are an unusual embroidery items. The embroidery part is easy. At 24 pieces, you will find embroidery at anywhere from $1.00 to $1.95/thousand stitches. We would be between $8 and $9 for your hypothetical order. The cap mark-ups we have seen vary widely. Direct cost is probably about $5 for a FlexFit depending on your distributor. I have seen them priced anywhere from $6.95 to $12.95. The double wholesale rule doesn't seem to apply to caps. 

For you order, our total price would probably be in the $15 to $18/each range. 

Even with a good deal on the embroidery your costs are likely near $10. A 20% mark-up is fairly low for a long term business. Check and see what your competitoraa are charging.

Jim


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I need to learn this. I need a 3" patch done for a bike club. 1 color and it came out to be about 17,000. I'm I doing something wrong or is this normal for it to be that high in stitch count? And what would I charge for 25 of these patches?


----------



## htt117 (Aug 31, 2006)

We don't do that many patches because they are a real pain if you don't have the specialized equipment to do a merrow stitch around the edges.

One way to get an idea of price is to go on-line and look at the prices quoted. They are based on area and % coverage (another way to get at stitch count). You'll notice that in most cases, the minimum order is 50 or more and the minimum economical order is 100 or more.

We would not do the order you described for less than !3.99 to $15.99 per patch, primarily because of the time involved.

Jim


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Marc, is the stitch count that high because you are embroidering the entire patch? You might want to look into premade patches or make them like an applique using twill fabric for the patch itself, then you only need to stitch the edge and the design.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

> Marc, is the stitch count that high because you are embroidering the entire patch?


Yes, it's their logo and it would be the patch. It's the entire patch.



> We don't do that many patches because they are a real pain if you don't have the specialized equipment to do a merrow stitch around the edges.





> We would not do the order you described for less than 13.99 to $15.99 per patch


I wont need a merrow edge. That sounds like a good price for me. I was thinking of about the same. I just thought 17 was to high. So I might tell them 15 even and let them now that that's a $2 savings per patch.


----------



## derventquant (Sep 1, 2006)

I have a client that would like me to logo 600 bath robes, 1 place, 1 color 2000 stitches in the logo. What would you charge for this?

I am in the Caribbean and would have to markup some, but they have access for future orders in the US. Would like to be as competitive as possible in order to keep it here.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

For that quanity and the amount os stitches my charge for the embroidery is $3 per robe.


----------



## htt117 (Aug 31, 2006)

This a large order and a low stitch count, but you still have to hoop or clamp each piece. We would be about $3.25 for this order but I assume your labor costs are a little lower than ours. This cost does not include shipping robes to you or returniong them to customer. Also does not include repacking robes in individual bags, if required.

Jim


----------



## derventquant (Sep 1, 2006)

Thank you very much, this helps. I was thinking $3.25 -$3.50 seeing as we pay .35cents per kw hour and the fuel factor on our electrical bills a about the same. Not easy. I really appreacite your reponse


----------



## amy_schutt (May 29, 2007)

My local embroiderer charges $1 per thousand stitches, regardless of the quantitiy.


----------



## DeviantPromos (Mar 2, 2009)

amp267 said:


> im just starting to look at machines, i have been out sourcing all my work. what would you guys charge for a flexfit hat with about 5000-7000 stitches one color 24 pieces. i have been charging around $12 to my customer, i dont make to much money since im just a middle man. does this price seem fair.


That doesn't seem too bad. I noticed that you mentioned that the design is one color. Just so that you know - it doesn't really matter if it was 1 or 8 colors. Embroidery pricing usually goes by the amount of stitches not the colors (unlike screeners).


----------



## rashid007 (Oct 21, 2019)

it depends on the size of image or logo and the used colors.


----------

